# approx 30 years later.... Viking SLE 6570



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Late 1979 or early 1980, I bought my first computerized sewing machine. It was a top of the line Viking. At that time, I also bought my Grandmother the next machine one step down - the Viking SLE 6570. it does pretty much what the computerized did, but with cams.

As of tonight, I have it all back. My Grandmother used it until she passed away some years ago, then it went to Mom as I have sewing machines taken care of, but Mom has stopped sewing and wanted to know if I wanted it back. All of it is here, including the special table that fits it.

I have the machine and everything, the table is at Mom and Dad's where unpacking is still going on - but I'll probably bring it home tomorrow evening, and I do need to find a good place for it. 

I was looking at the manual, and it does thread and wind bobbin differently than machines seem to now. This is going to be a re-learning experience.

This is a link that has a photo of the machine, but mine is in the white/ivory colored.

So, Angie has a new, old (heavy) sewing machine.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Angie, have fun getting to know your "new" machine. It's always nice to add to our machine collection. Nice to be able to have different machines threaded up for different projects - if you have multiple projects in progress. it can be a problem to find work space for another machine. 

My friend just bought a heavy vintage machine from a woman who no longer sews. It has several cams for decorative stitches.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

My New Home treadle machine has cams and a lot of different feet. I haven't had time to mess with it though.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

I'm thinking it's one of the 'solid' Vikings. I had one and traded for an upgrade and have rather regretted it. My viking works and is pretty awesome but has had a few glitches that 1 shouldn't be in a high end machine and 2, can't seem to get worked out with the mechanic.

Enjoy!

dawn


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

I had one of the first computerized Vikings also. My daughter now has it after I purchased a Bernina embroidery machine. It's still running great!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

dawn - I've not tried it yet, but maybe a bit later tonight now that I got the accessories and it together. It's very heavy and solid feeling. I'll have to let you know how it sews. Mom said she had it serviced right after she got it, then maybe did minor repairs a couple of times, then nothing more.

It's been inside a bedroom closet for a few years - So, I hope it sews well without having to get re-serviced.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

I understand not wanting to pay for a service, BUT if you need to , consider it the 'cost' of getting a 'free' machine up and running... You're gonna be happy with this machine!

I'm out of work right now (state budget cuts) and am really , really wishing that I'd had my major machines all cleaned and serviced before this happened. Am looking at the machines and thinking 'income'.... ; )

dawn


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

dawn - I totally believe in service and getting the machines cleaned and tweaked. about once a year for the most used, the others as needed - so if it doesn't sew right off, it'll be off to my service area for vikings and get a well checkup. 

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I hope it runs well Angie, that's too cool that you have it back home again!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I had this serviced as when I tried it last Saturday, it sewed, but only backwards.

I got it back last night so if I have time, I'll try it tonight - or at least this weekend.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Hope it works well for you, Angie.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I sewed on it for a little last night. I works, but feels slow and almost clunky - but I was sorta in a hurry and a temp set up. But it was sewing well.


----------

